# Top Knots - What styles have you done?



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Love the braids!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

So cute! Someone recently asked me if I had French braided Maizie's hair yet, but I haven't because it's not quite long enough. Oh, and she doesn't quite have the patience. I'm lucky if I can get a single or a double topknot on her


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

That is very cute. I'd have to dig around to find some of the variations I've done with Lily. Her TK is very long. I've never done braids. You've given me an idea.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

That is so cute love those braids


----------

